# yelling nubian



## newbiegoat (Dec 2, 2012)

We got a 7 month old doe nubian about 1 month and half ago. she yells ALOT and its very annoying to not only us but our neighbors. she yells all the time. how do we get her to stop?


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

newbiegoat said:


> We got a 7 month old doe nubian about 1 month and half ago. she yells ALOT and its very annoying to not only us but our neighbors. she yells all the time. how do we get her to stop?


Is she your only goat??? Goats are herd animals & miserable when lonely...


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

newbiegoat said:


> We got a 7 month old doe nubian about 1 month and half ago. she yells ALOT and its very annoying to not only us but our neighbors. she yells all the time. how do we get her to stop?


Go out and spend some time with her and she'll quiet down for a few minutes. She just sounds lonely. Goats are not for people who like the quiet life


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Some goat breeds tend to be louder than others -- and some goats just have loud personalities. It could be she's still upset about the change and isn't quite ready to settle in. I found giving more hay helped to "hush" them during their transitional stage.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Yep! That's a Nubian allright! Mine are very vocal; especially if they are separated. 
Back in the 80's I read of people having a veterinarian actually severe a vocal cord. Now, I would never do this and do not know if it is still done. But there are times when I consider it. LOL
Luckily we have a *right to farm act* that protects our noises and smells consistant with farming. ie The neighbors cannot complain about the noise or smell from our goats.


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

Is she your only goat? My LaMancha was horrid till I got my Nubian. But I've noticed that Rose (the Nubian) is _much_ louder than Daisy (LaMancha).


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

If this little girl is alone , the only thing that will muffle her is another
goat Im afraid. Two goats are just as easy to care for 
And , welcome to the world of Nubians 
My girl Lilly , my avatar , can literally wake the dead with her 
yell , lol. Her and Jenni , my Boer X LaMancha cross are the loudest
goats out of my ten girls.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I have nubians and they only hollar when lonely or hungry or one of mine will sometimes be like that when she is in heat. Not all are the same though, so I don't know what to tell you. Make sure she has a friend, and possibly free choice hay. Make sure feed times such as grain are regular so she knows when she is supposed to get it and doesn't hollar all day.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

My girl Lilly is the exception then , lol She is very vocal , she just likes to talk and will voice her displeasure if I walk away or just go out of her sight for a moment . She can have all the hay she could ever want in front of her , even grain ! She would rather be with me at 
all times , lol She will get over it when I leave them , but I can hear her all the way down to the house. My other Nubians arent as vocal but are much more vocal then the other breeds I have


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

I gotta say I was surprised by how quiet my Nubian girls are... they talk to me when I'm in the barn or to say, "time for dinner, Mom, hurry it up already!" but that's it. They're as quiet or quieter than my Alpine girls.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

The one I have that hollars when in heat used to hollar for me when she was a baby (bottle fed) but she has outgrown it. When she had her first kids last year I have not had any issue with the hollaring since. before that she would only hollar when in heat, except when she was little. She still is very much a love bug when I am with her, but I hardly ever hear her hollar. My boys are actually pretty quiet. Only when seperated to you hear any real noise out of them. My 2 young does are very attatched to each other and I have never heard them hollar, but they have never been alone.

Perhaps your loudy is attached to YOU, and needs to attach to another goat lol!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah , she is my love bug that little girl , lol
I got her when she was maybe 4-5 months old , so its not like I bottle fed her , lol
Once she sees I left and her yelling isnt bringing me back , she hangs
with the other Nubians .But I guess i am her Maaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

LOL! She sounds precious  All of my nubians are just so lovey, I absolutely adore them. My ND wether is not so much, but he's cute so we keep him around ROFL!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I agree , there is nothing like a Nubian , they have something special.
All breeds do , but there is just something about a loving Nubian 
My girl Lilly doesnt really know how to kiss , so she does this thing with her teeth , it hurts but I know she is just showing her affection for me.
I wish she would take some kissing lessons from the others though , lol
She will always get to my face look my in the eyes and she makes these muffled noises and then she does the teeth thing. Its like a scraping kind of....its really weird but I think its similar to a dog grooming another dog or what horses do , idkkk.

Maybe you know what im talking about , or I guess i have a really
strange little girl  
But I love her to pieces anyways


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Our Nubian is much more vocal than our Tog. The house is probably 35yards from the goat area, she vocalizes every time she hears a door open!

Bob


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I have seen them rub their teeth on each other, not sure what it means lol! if anything?? Maybe a grooming thing. Non of mine do that to me, though. they just yank on my clothes and hair and eat my shoes ROFL!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yep , its just my little girl Lilly I guess , she IS special you know


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

This is my Lilly and the other picture is Lilly and Jenni , the two
loudies in my herd


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

I nick named my Nubian doe, Chewbacca. She was loud during heat but now that she is prego and very lovely.

Not sure you can stop the loud factor.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

CUTE face markings!!! she is adorable! As is the LM


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Chewbacca , :ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Devin said:


> CUTE face markings!!! she is adorable! As is the LM


Thank you Devin 
Lilly is my sidekick , lol So is Jenni , she really is THE loudest one out of the two of them , lolol She is a LaMancha X Boer cross 
I highly recommend this cross , she is a crack up , such a personality !!!
She cracks us up daily with her antics and facial expressions 
My herd wouldnt be the same without Jenni Roo


----------



## newbiegoat (Dec 2, 2012)

thanks guys. she does have a friend. our other doe but they arent really close. our original goat(not the nubian) finds her annoying lol and our nubian is afraid of our donkey.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

They'll work things out and eventually become friends. Until then you might want to offer your neighbor a few pair of ear plugs


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Well, I'm not to far from Phoenix if you just cant take it!!! :laugh:


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

as it's been said on here- goats need company. I too have heard nubians can be a little louder. I know that's the case with my neighbor.


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

TwistedKat said:


> I nick named my Nubian doe, Chewbacca


lol That is what my husband wants to name one of our new babies. Chewie for short!!

Does anyone have thoughts on Nigerian Dwarf does and the loudness factor?? I orignally wanted to get a wether and a doe, but after hearing some tell me that does get loud when in heat, I thought maybe I shouldn't for fear that my neighbors would complain.

Now I am really thinking I want a doe to breed once and keep her babies.

Are dwarfs "screams" softer because of their size than a larger breed?

My neighbors are about 100 feet on either side. Is that far enough that they wont be bothered?

Does anyone have a video of their screaming? I would love to hear what it sounds like when they are in heat.

Thanks!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Compared to my larger goats , my Nigerian has a softer voice and I can hardly hear her , lol.
I have to listen real closely if I want to hear her when they are all yelling , lol Her voice is basically none existent , lol.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

When we first got into goats we were working on a farm that had two nubians...They were EXTREMELY loud! We bought a Saanen and found her to be very quiet unless she was under stress, usually if she was separated for any reason..After moving from that farm we swore off Nubians.
We now have Boers as well as a herd of dairy goats.. Our Boer buck, Hans, is the loudest of everyone and I'm going to say he is just as load as those Nubians.
Just the other day my husband said, "maybe we should get a Nubian. They can't be any louder than Hans..."
Oh boy...more goats, here we come!


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

My 8 mo old nubian Maas with her mouth closed rofl! I think it just depends on the goat, then. Mine just arn't loud unless stressed. When they do get stressed they are VERY loud, but it just doesn't happen very often . . . 

My one ND wether (my only real experience with NDs) is not loud at all either, he's fairly quiet until the girls go into heat, then he will moan at them, but its not loud enough to be annoying, just funny when we hear it. First time I heard it I thought he was sick ROFL! 

I've had experience with Alpines and Saanans and pygmys (helping a neighbor when I was younger), and my 5 nubians are no louder????


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

All my ND are pretty quiet, except one if she feels I'm not feeding fast enough- or of course when she's in heat.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

All this talk about loud goats got me to remembering 2 years ago when my oldest doe was being weaned off the bottle. She DID NOT appreciate that at all. She stood in the pasture MaaaaaAAAAAAAAAing forever! 

We work with at risk youth and one of our neighbors called thinking that we had a child lost in our woods crying LOL! He was a great sport about it (loves animals too, though he is more into wildlife) when I appologized and told him we had a baby goat being weaned lol! He laughed, and I thanked him for calling us with his concern. I was afraid he would be mad, but he wasn't and the MaaaaaAAAAing stoped in a few days. All my other babies since have not done that. they have handled weaning with much more grace ROFL!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Devin can you post pictures of your Nubians ?
I would love to see them


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I dont have any updated pics from recent months, but you can see them on Facebook here. I belive it is set that the public can veiw. https://www.facebook.com/LifeSongNubians?ref=hl


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

PS: I do plan to get updated photos in the early summer after shaving, I want to get some conformation pics. Its hard to see them under all their hair though lol!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Beautiful , I have two does with the same coloring.
Thanks for the pictures 
This when i first got them , lol They've grown so much since then 
Their names are Daisy and Dasha


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

We had a concerned neighbor who stopped me while i was food shopping and asked what we were doing with the goats....I told him they were pets. But he said I hear them yelling though , what are you doing with them ? I told him thats the noises some make when I walk away or during feeding (grain n stuff )...
He still looked perplexed and I just said that they are young goats and they think Im their momma , thats why they yell maaaaaa...
He then laughed and understood why they cry. I had to assure him we would never do anything to hurt these precious creatures or any other for that matter.
I pulled out my handy Iphone and showed him only a few of dozens of photos of 
my girls. He now knows how cherished these girls are and understands completely why they yell and when they yell 
I also invited him and his grandkids to come by and see the goats once we get some warmer weather  Its always nice to be on the good side of your neighbors !! He was more concerned about the animals being hurt then anything else , thats my kind of neighbor , lolol


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Tricky, that reminds me of a story I MUST tell, but I'm gonna start a new thread instead of hijacking this one. :type:

Bob


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oye :crazy:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well Arkie , where is this thread , lolol
We are waiting ..........


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Beautiful girls!! I have a thing for frosted ears lol! My older doe has shorter ears in the pics, she was born on the coldest night in January, I think it was below zero that night. Breeder found her in the morning, but her ears were frostbitten . . . She is my baby, and also my loudy lol! 

What a great neighbor!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Nubians are one of the noisiest goats we have ever had..mouthy and demanding, some more than others...My saanen and Lamanchas are pretty quiet..my oberhalsi even more so...But the nubians makeup for their big mouths by being so cute...and come feeding time? they all scream ME FIRST ME FIRST!!!...


----------



## ksevern (Dec 12, 2012)

I have a mixed herd of 18, mostly Boer and Boer cross. The two Boer-nubians are pretty quiet. The loudest of them all is a lamancha cross---she is so annoying! To human And goat alike. A real screamer. She may get sold after she kids.... I have a small lamancha whether who never says a thing. My Nigerian whether is also pretty quiet.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I have 2 Nubians...the 4 year old sounds "guy-ish".Her voice is deep but not loud.....The doeling?? OMGosh....she is L-O-U-D!! When she thinks it's grain time...she starts yelling.....Very loud!
My kinder is not loud, mu Pygmy buck is not loud....


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

ksevern said:


> I have a mixed herd of 18, mostly Boer and Boer cross. The two Boer-nubians are pretty quiet. The loudest of them all is a lamancha cross---she is so annoying! To human And goat alike. A real screamer. She may get sold after she kids.... I have a small lamancha whether who never says a thing. My Nigerian whether is also pretty quiet.


 We have a mixed herd as well...until recently it included a lamancha...she was super annoying as well..she was loud and would escape any fencing and also very HYPER.. It was almost unnerving..I was milking her and this was usually my favorite part of the day but not when I had to milk her... she made it very stressful.
I sold her bred to a woman who absolutely loves her. We sold her two goats and apparently one got hung up in the fence and died  so the lamancha is alone and totally fine with it...she was always a little weird!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

We have a mixed herd of fullblood Boers and varying percentages of Boer/nubian crosses. Some of the Boer/nubians are so miserable load. We actually sold one, just because she was driving us nuts. The higher percent Boer never are like that.


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

I have always heard the Nubis are the loudest, but I have 10 Nubians and just one Nubian/Togg cross named Lucy and she's by far the loudest and bossiest of all my goats. She yells at me everytime I come out of the house... She also climbs trees lol.


----------



## Macyllehub (Jan 6, 2013)

My nigerians are quieter than nubians... I originally wanted to get nubians, but I visited a herd of them with one in heat... Chewbacca is right! Holy moly was that animal intense! 

So, we got Nigerians instead. LOL


----------

